# Anyone Care to Critique My Form?



## Nolanoutdoors (May 3, 2009)

I appreciate anyone that can offer any constructive criticism on my shot form. I can’t seem to find a local coach. Thanks in advance for your help.
Z7, Limbdriver, HHA Sight, Axis FMJ arrows.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF9bV07ox5g

Thanks


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*hi rich ill help*

 this is what i see; bow hand OPENand tense... draw lg looks long but not certain from video follow through bad.. needs help. also looks like u r leaning some to the back side... U R PUNCHING THE RELEASE . THE RELEASE IS LONG YOUR REACHING FOR IT..IF U WANT GOOD HELP SET TARGET AT CHEST LEVEL SO U R NOT SHOOTING DOWNWARD AND SEND VIDEO TO ME MIKE 66ILL HELP U.I NEED TO SEE FROM FEET UP YOUR VIDEO WAS OK BUT U R SHOOTING DOWN HILL.THE FT. VIEW WAS OK . ARE U HITTING THE TARGET? WHERE AT???? HOW SMALL AND HOW FAR?? IM A GRADE 2 CERT. INST.


----------



## Nolanoutdoors (May 3, 2009)

I will redue video in the next few days and get it to you with more detail.

Thanks


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Mike is right on the money.

Look at this vid of Michael Braden. He is a pro shooting for PSE. Shot with him a couple of times and he knows what he's talking about.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5IjIz_4XT8

Things to note.

1. Draw too long.

Look how Mike has the string in front of his face. The string goes in front of the face, not down the side. hence, your draw is at least an inch too long.

2.Look how his back elbow is high. Yours is down below the arrow line. Again, draw to long. If your elbow is extremely low you cannot engage the right rhomboid (back tension) to fire the trigger. As the low elbow does not give the rhomboid any "travel time".

3. Look again at his hand placement in the bow. It is to the inside of his life line against the radius bone. the less hand in the bow the better. Less hand = less torque.

4. Look at his trigger finger. It is a hook. he wraps his finger aound the trigger and actually fires it with back tension. Mike is a hard aimer. he devotes 100% if his conscious effort to aiming. His release is totally subconscious. *In order for you to move your finger it must be a conscious effort. If you are aiming consciously, it is impossible to make your finger pull the trigger unless there is a counscious effort.* Thus, using back tension to fire the release (a constant build up of pressure) is the only way to make a subconscious release. Aiming must be a 100% conscious effort thru the entire shot.

Hope this helps


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi rick.
i agree with the last two posters on your form.
but without actually seeing you shoot a number of arrows very difficult to draw any real conclusions.
if you wish you can follow this link http://performance-archery.tv/
it is the sight of a well known european coach and he has created a number of video and audio segments that may help you with your archery shooting technique.


----------



## Nolanoutdoors (May 3, 2009)

Here is a second video. Since I filmed this one I choked up on my release a half inch or so and made my D loop shorter. I think that will fix my "too long" draw length.

Thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTwBB-FZeQY


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks to be still to long still the string remains on the side of your nose should be off the tip. Good luck 











Nolanoutdoors said:


> Here is a second video. Since I filmed this one I choked up on my release a half inch or so and made my D loop shorter. I think that will fix my "too long" draw length.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTwBB-FZeQY


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*here we go.....*

what i see is u are punching the release... your sling is too tight.... your hand is open and tense....follow through is bad....draw looks ok , but u seem to be droping your head while setteling in peep my be a little low.you should not have to move your head to see through peep. it should be there.. your biggest problem is your bow hand l oosen sling till u can get at least two fingers under it . its way too tight..... bow hand is open.....and tense you need a new grip you have too much hand in bow...thus giving u left and right hits..even though u shortened release u r punching it.thats bad.lay finger on release it should be in the first joint..use your back muscles to set it off. dont slap it or punch it. you ever heard pratice makes perfect?????/ well its not true.you can pratice like that all you want u will never get better.hope i have helped u out. read this book idiot proof archery.. it will help u ....mike 66


----------



## Nolanoutdoors (May 3, 2009)

Thanks all for your feed back. I will go work on it.


----------

